# Underrated Actors



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2010)

Let's have some positivity. 

\I'll start by saying Robin Williams. The man has a lot of versatility in the roles he can play and yet he does them all great. He can be over-the-top hilarious or downright creepy in a subtle and crazy way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2010)

Paul bettany!


----------



## Ram (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think either of them are underrated.

Robin Williams is an Oscar winning actor and Paul Bettany has worked in several high profile movies, and a couple of starring roles.


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

Hard since usually they are pretty well known in general.  Maybe Leighton Meester, I think she is quite good with acting but she's still pretty new at it.  

Also I think quite a few voice actors are probably underrated here for animated movies, since in quite a few you don't even know them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2010)

Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2010)

Joseph Gordon Levitt.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 24, 2010)

Aaron Eckhart. Not really underrated, just deserved a little bit more glory for his role as Two Face.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2010)

You make a good point. He had the best performance in TDK.


----------



## ethereal (Jan 24, 2010)

Cillian Murphy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 24, 2010)

Steven Seagal


----------



## Roy (Jan 24, 2010)

Sam Rockwell


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 24, 2010)

Zhang Ziyi, she deserved best supporting actress from *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon*
Jim Carrey, he deserved best actor from *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*
Bjork, she deserved best actress from *Dancer in the Dark*
Sally Hawkins, best actress from *Happy-Go-Lucky*


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny Depp, easily


----------



## Prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

Bernie Mac, Don Cheadle, Michael Madsen, Malcolm McDowell, Kyle MacLachlan, Uma Thurman and others.


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 24, 2010)

_Zac Efron o.0? 

i ♥ Robin Williams! ​_


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

Hokage Josh said:


> Johnny Depp, easily



...how is this guy underrated?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2010)

Depp has yet to win an Oscar, right?  

I don't know, he seems to be rated appropriately to me.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea, but he's extremely popular. He's definitely not underrated.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 24, 2010)

viggo mortenson


----------



## John (Jan 24, 2010)

Michael Biehn, Michael Keaton, Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje, Hugo Weaving, Gregory Itzin, and Doug Hutchison all come to mind.


----------



## CBACS (Jan 24, 2010)

Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 24, 2010)

The Six Paths of Pein said:


> Aaron Eckhart. Not really underrated, just deserved a little bit more glory for his role as Two Face.


Yea. Not just for Two-Face but his other roles as well. I thought he was pretty good in _Meet Bill_ and _No Reservations_ as well.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2010)

Michael Keaton
Gary Olman


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

NAM said:


> Michael Keaton
> Gary Olman



Is Gary Oldman underrated? IMO its a crime that he hasn't gotten an oscar yet, but pretty much everyone acknowledges that he's a damn fine actor.

*EVERYYYYYOOONNNNNEEEE.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrTsuvykUZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

Gary Oldman just oozes with sexiness.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Gary Oldman just oozes with sexiness.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krcNIWPkNzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Halo (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo Ventimiglia, I mean the work he does on Heroes is absolutely superb. I just wish he was on a more emmy worth show so he can display his true talent. He would have made a better Don Draper, Doakes, and Johnny Drama for sure.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Halo said:


> Milo Ventimiglia, I mean the work he does on Heroes is absolutely superb. I just wish he was on a more emmy worth show so he can display his true talent. He would have made a better Don Draper, Doakes, and Johnny Drama for sure.





/10 char


----------



## Taco (Jan 25, 2010)

Bridget Regan from Legend of the Seeker. Most definitely.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

*Bruce fucking Willis.*


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

cornflakes said:


> Yea. Not just for Two-Face but his other roles as well. I thought he was pretty good in _Meet Bill_ and _No Reservations_ as well.



Let us not forget "Thank You For Smoking"


----------



## ez (Jan 25, 2010)

ben foster


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2010)

Tadanobu Asano


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krcNIWPkNzA[/YOUTUBE]



Southern accent. pek


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 25, 2010)

Jim Carrey is vastly underrated as a dramatic actor, and I think Justin Long's much better than people give him credit for.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 25, 2010)

dave wittenburg the cool kakashi sensei went annoying  kefka in ff dissidia even though hes a voice actor hes an actor none the less i feel he could've got a better role in the game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2010)

Keanu Reeves.

There, I said it. Did you see him in Bill and Ted's? Man he was awesome. He's just getting type-cast, that's all.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 25, 2010)

Everyone on _The Wire_


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krcNIWPkNzA[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my ~( °w° )~


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> I think Justin Long's much better than people give him credit for.


Yeah.  Those Mac commercials are great.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Jim Carrey is vastly underrated as a dramatic actor, and I think Justin Long's much better than people give him credit for.





Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Those Mac commercials are great.



Ha the mac commercials are what initially made me despise him. IMO he personifies every negative stereotype of a mac user.

I like him in general though, and he was great in zack and miri.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 26, 2010)

Wasn't talking about the Mac commercials for Justin Long. I mean his performances in Zack and Miri, Live Free or Die Hard, Dodgeball. He shined a lot in those movies.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Keanu Reeves.
> 
> There, I said it. Did you see him in Bill and Ted's? Man he was awesome. He's just getting type-cast, that's all.



Hm, this one might be the biggest of all, arguably. Everyone thinks him a retard in real life because he played one so damned well in the movies. What should be a testament to how talented an actor he can be is really an unfair black cloud that's been hanging over him since he did  those movies. And he knows it too.


----------



## Matariki (Jan 27, 2010)

Sly Stallone


----------



## Pandorum (Jan 27, 2010)

Liev Schreiber


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 28, 2010)

Count Alucard said:


> Liev Schreiber


Yeah, I agree. I first saw him as a mild-mannered businessman in _Hitler: The Rise of Evil_, so I was very impressed with his performance as the feral, bloodthirsty Sabretooth in _Wolverine_.



9Tail-Hokage said:


> Hm, this one might be the biggest of all, arguably. Everyone thinks him a retard in real life because he played one so damned well in the movies. What should be a testament to how talented an actor he can be is really an unfair black cloud that's been hanging over him since he did  those movies. And he knows it too.


But then his Don John in _Much Ado About Nothing_ wasn't too impressive. Apparently he was more successful as Hamlet, but I haven't seen that. So far my impression of him is that he's fine within his limited range, but fails when he tries to emote. 


Also agree about Justin Long, he was the best thing in _Zack and Miri_. :rofl Sadly the rest of the roles I've seen him in typecasted him as the annoying sidekick. I mean, did Bruce McClane really need a sidekick? Not Long's fault, but still.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> viggo mortenson



This is so true, also Guy Pearce comes to mind. Lian Neeson too


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 29, 2010)

Just thought of one when watching _Troy_: Orlando Bloom. He's generally dismissed as a pretty face, but imo he was excellent in _Kingdom of Heaven_. He gets a lot of flak for Paris (in _Troy_), but what people miss is that he was _supposed_ to be foolish and naive as a contrast to the ultra-masculine Hector, Achilles etc. The fact that his lines were wooden certainly wasn't his fault.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jan 29, 2010)

David Warner.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 29, 2010)

I echo Viggo Mortenson. He is excellent.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Those Mac commercials are great.



also amazing in galaxy quest 




Rukia said:


> Joseph Gordon Levitt.



awesome in 500 days of summer and that one pedo movie.



Roy said:


> Sam Rockwell



agreed  
i think i was thinking of him because of recently seeing moon.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 30, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> viggo mortenson



This          .


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Cillian Murphy, Christian Bale, Keith David, Hugo Weaving, Jackie Earle Haley, Paul Dano.


----------

